

Ask HN: Would you use a physical envelop with a digital lock? - ratsimihah

i.e: an envelop that is locked by a code you can send electronically.
======
sharemywin
wouldn't it be closer to a package?

~~~
ratsimihah
Yes but the point is that it would be physically locked by a code, so it could
technically not be forced open like a non-protected package.

